# best lube for snow blowers!!



## jackthebaptist (Nov 20, 2011)

I started using this product about 2years ago and find it superior to any others: Jig-a-loo spray lubricant. It's about two bucks for a large spray can and is slicker than Rod Blagoyevich!!! It actually coats the auger and chute with a clear coat and inhibits rust. Makes them extremely slippery. It is also a waterproofer. Works good on shovels etc. Give it a try. Beats using Pam or other spray products plus it's very inexpensive. Regards; JACK


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Great info Jack! I was looking around for alternatives to the "sno-jet" type sprays; at $15+ buck a can is a little steep for me. I usually wipe down and wax my machine a couple times during the season - my friends and wife think I'm nuts, and I must admit it is excessive but I like to keep my investments in like-new condition if I can help it. I think I'll give a try this year and just leave waxing the auger/impellers for end of season maintenance, plus it should help get into the nooks that I can't get to with waxing. Thanks!


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

jackthebaptist said:


> I started using this product about 2years ago and find it superior to any others: Jig-a-loo spray lubricant. It's about two bucks for a large spray can and is slicker than Rod Blagoyevich!!! It actually coats the auger and chute with a clear coat and inhibits rust. Makes them extremely slippery. It is also a waterproofer. Works good on shovels etc. Give it a try. Beats using Pam or other spray products plus it's very inexpensive. Regards; JACK


Ive been looking for something to keep snow from sticking. Where might I find this stuff.


----------



## HDNewf (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Snowman2011.

Jig-A-Loo has a store locator on their website:
Jig-A-Loo - an invisible silicone-based lubricant and water-repellent !

I hope this helps,
HDNewf.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Someone needs to try this stuff and let us know how it holds up when applied to an impeller housing and chute !!

Superhydrophobic and oleophobic coating. [VIDEO]


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

jackthebaptist said:


> I started using this product about 2years ago and find it superior to any others: Jig-a-loo spray lubricant. It's about two bucks for a large spray can and is slicker than Rod Blagoyevich!!! It actually coats the auger and chute with a clear coat and inhibits rust. Makes them extremely slippery. It is also a waterproofer. Works good on shovels etc. Give it a try. Beats using Pam or other spray products plus it's very inexpensive. Regards; JACK


where is it sold? retailers link is blank


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

In Canada it's at Canadian Tire. I'm not sure where you'd find it South of the 49th. Maybe Fleet Farm or Tractor Supply or those kinds of stores.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Menard's has it.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Advertised as "Canada's best lubricant" on the Bay for 80+ bucks a case of 12. Doesn't show up in the single can purchase. MH


----------



## BlueBlackBird (Jan 22, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> In Canada it's at Canadian Tire. I'm not sure where you'd find it South of the 49th. Maybe Fleet Farm or Tractor Supply or those kinds of stores.


 and Princess Auto


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

This thread has 1192 views and only 9 responses (before this post). I know its off topic but that stat kind of blew my mind when I saw it.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Lowest price I've found for jigaloo is $20.00 U.S. for a 3 oz can from a Amazon. vendor. Most retailers online do not have it, and the in house stores like home depot, no longer carry the product. True Value Hardware no longer available on line, check store for product inventory.

So, how can I get the 10.5oz can for $2.00?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Someone needs to try this stuff and let us know how it holds up when applied to an impeller housing and chute !!
> 
> $166.00 buys both the 1qt bottom coat and 1qt top coat, and you need a sprayer. My pockets are not that deep.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My mistake. I saw the video and was very impressed with it. Doing more research I see how it's difficult to apply properly and most importantly it doesn't seem to hold up well to abrasion.
It sure looked good at first !!


----------



## curvecrazy (Dec 11, 2017)

*Can we get consensus here fellas?????????????????*

So? Another amazing product for snowblower chutes that's hens teeth rare/ unavailable! Given the number of views someone else mentioned on this thread, there's clearly a need and interest to have a product at reasonable cost that stops ice buildup on impellers and in chutes. I've heard Pam cooking spray. But which one? Like everything else the marketers have diversified into 10 different versions of Pam spray be it olive oil or canola based? Some say vegetable oil. One person claimed diesel sprayed on. Others use car exterior wax, or paraffin in its myriad forms. Some use WD40. One mentioned a Spray Nine cleaner product called snow shooter I think? I've used the tractor supply graphite paint on the 3 point tractor PTO blower and my sense was it didn't last. It is December 2017 so you'd think by this point we all would have developed a consensus on what to use for this situation. I've got a hopped up Ariens 1032 with impeller kit and 12hp overhead cam motor and she throws the snow!!! That is, till my impeller ices up which it will each snow cleaning regardless outside conditions. Super cold fluff helps but???


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Rain-X?


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Someone needs to try this stuff and let us know how it holds up when applied to an impeller housing and chute !!
> 
> Superhydrophobic and oleophobic coating. [VIDEO]


Years ago I bought some penny stock in a company that developed a product called Wearlon that behaved the same. Too bad the product and company are now gone.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

curvecrazy said:


> So? Another amazing product for snowblower chutes that's hens teeth rare/ unavailable! Given the number of views someone else mentioned on this thread, there's clearly a need and interest to have a product at reasonable cost that stops ice buildup on impellers and in chutes. I've heard Pam cooking spray. But which one? Like everything else the marketers have diversified into 10 different versions of Pam spray be it olive oil or canola based? Some say vegetable oil. One person claimed diesel sprayed on. Others use car exterior wax, or paraffin in its myriad forms. Some use WD40. One mentioned a Spray Nine cleaner product called snow shooter I think? I've used the tractor supply graphite paint on the 3 point tractor PTO blower and my sense was it didn't last. It is December 2017 so you'd think by this point we all would have developed a consensus on what to use for this situation. I've got a hopped up Ariens 1032 with impeller kit and 12hp overhead cam motor and she throws the snow!!! *That is, till my impeller ices up which it will each snow cleaning regardless outside conditions. Super cold fluff helps but???*


How long do find you need to be throwing before your impeller ices up that much?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I searched in the U.S to no avail Home Depot, Grainger, Walmart, Tractor Supply, and Fastenal.

Amazon had it at $60.00 per aerosol can.

I recall this had also been mentioned on a previous post earlier this year.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

> For environmental and health safety reasons, the State of California has banned the use of perchloroethylene and methylene chloride in multi-purpose lubricants such as Jig-A-Loo Dec 31, 2010 and the sale of remaining inventory will be banned effective Dec 31, 2013.


Says https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jig-A-Loo


----------



## dsnowberg (Dec 1, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Menard's has it.


Is this better than a silicone spray, which is what I use. I don't think it lasts that long because I have to spray it on every time I snowblow.


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

It's MSDS says it consists of methylene chloride, perchloroethylene, silicone, propane & isobutane.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

Snow-Jet


Just great on snowblowers, plows and shovels. Lots of commercial guys keep the store shelves empty!


----------

